# Part 1 of our Memorial Weekend Mud Ride



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Part 1 of Mud Buddys Memorial weekend mud ride.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! Looks like a good time!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Great video. that looks like fun. I see the kids getting involved too, that's great


----------



## rodstowing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, heres part 2

_last song in this one is a little rough for kids... we have some on the site so... - Admin_


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Awsome time.....!!! Muddie49


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

good vid i looovee seein the kids and mine loooveed watchin it no w i dont feel so alone when i take mine


----------

